# كم يساوي طن التكييف من وحدة؟



## درهم بن دينار (29 يوليو 2011)

الإخوة الكرام
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

إذا قيل الدور الأرضي من المنزل يحتاج إلى 10 طن، فكم يحتاج من وحدة؟

سؤال آخر، بشكل عام وتقريبي ما هي تكاليف التكييف المخفي (كونسيلد) مقارنة بوحدات الإسبليت المعروفة؟ الضعف، أقل، أكثر؟؟ مزايا كل منهما وعيوبه؟


شكر الله لكم.
واعذروني فأنا مبتدئ!!


----------



## درهم بن دينار (29 يوليو 2011)

الإخوة الكرام
هل هناك مرجع (لغير المتخصصين) لبيان ما يحتاجه الشخص العادي من أساسيات التكييف؟


----------



## mohamed mech (29 يوليو 2011)

طن التبريد 12000 وحدة حرارة بريطانية
12000btu
تكلفة الكونسيلد تختلف على حسب طول الدكت
لان بيزيد عندك دكت و جرلات و يد عامة ​ 
الفرق بينهما​ 
الاسبلت العادى بيكيف غرفة وحدة
الكونسيلد ممكن يكيف اكثر من غرفة​ 
الاسبلت العادى ظاهر على الجدار
الكونسيلد مخفى فوق السقف المستعار​ 
الاسبلت العادى لا يوجد له فريش اير
الكونسيلد ممكن توصيله بدكت فريش اير​ 
الاسبلت العادى يدفع الهواء لمسافة 5 امتار من مكان تركيبه
الكونسيلد يدفع الهواء لمسافة ممكن تصل الى 25 متر من مكان تركيبة بواسطة مجرى الهواء الدكت​ 
و اخيرا
الاسبلت العادى عادى
والكونسيلد كونسليد​


----------



## mechanic power (2 أغسطس 2011)

الله ولى التوفيق


----------



## الأمين حسن (2 أغسطس 2011)

أظن أن محمد ميك أوفى وأوجز في الإجابه


----------



## علاء يوسف (2 أغسطس 2011)

مشكووور


----------



## baraa harith (3 أغسطس 2011)

مقارنة حلوة تسلم


----------

